

Content is Queen: Our Evolving Internet Brain and the Death of Deep Thought - adahm
http://fasthorseinc.com/blog/2012/12/11/our-evolving-internet-brain-and-the-death-of-deep-thought/

======
geophile
tl;dr: tl;dr

